# P250 Owners



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone that owns a P250 and is interested in the Armorer CD that Sig has released, I did a little review over @ P250Sig.com.
Here is a link:
P250 Amorer CD Review


----------

